# Big poofy tail no more :(



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I love this on a male. If I had a male this would be my style. Hope the ears clear up.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

He looks so handsome! He definitely has some serious thoughts on his mind.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

He looks quite handsome. What condition does he have with his ears? I do hope it clears up quickly.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

poolann said:


> Oh well, super masculine at least.


Oh, ya... good lookin' boy! 

But that does it, eh? I was thinking the last groom to try German ears. I'll for sure be going for that look next time.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I like the masculine look! Glad you caught his ear problem early, poor boy!!!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

janet6567 said:


> He looks quite handsome. What condition does he have with his ears? I do hope it clears up quickly.


Last year it was bacterial which of course when treated by a regular vet swung over to yeast. I ended up taking him to a specialist where they sedated him & removed a large plug from the ear. $1000 + & it went on from Nov-Jan until we finally got it cleared up. He had reactions to a couple of the topical meds so it went on a bit longer than usual. The specialist agreed that Zymox is the bomb for this type of thing & I've caught it early this time so hopefully home treatment will work. It is only one ear but it is the same one as last year


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Be sure and check that he doesn't have a large ear plug again.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my, I hope early intervention helps with the ear problem! Racer looks handsome though even without the tail (which was glorious).


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
I deal with foster dogs and most of the time, the tails are cut WAY too short and what we have is bunny tails. I have been shaving the tails into this new stripped tail design and I really like how it looks. I had a groom client who would complain that her standard's tail pom would FLOP after a few weeks. She did nOT like this.
I convinced her to shave the tail and she had never looked back. He looks fabulous and the pom is not missed.
I love the look, and as a groomer, it's not just shaving, but shaping that tail to look just right. Not sure how to explain it....but again, I love the naked tail look.
Racer looks great!!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Aw! Oh, well, the fun of poodles is to try out different hairstyles. He looks great, very sleek and masculine. Sorry to hear about the ear problems--glad you could nip those in the bud.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

He looks great! I hope that you managed to cut the ear problems off at the pass!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

PoodleFoster said:


> Hi
> I deal with foster dogs and most of the time, the tails are cut WAY too short and what we have is bunny tails. I have been shaving the tails into this new stripped tail design and I really like how it looks. I had a groom client who would complain that her standard's tail pom would FLOP after a few weeks. She did nOT like this.
> I convinced her to shave the tail and she had never looked back. He looks fabulous and the pom is not missed.
> I love the look, and as a groomer, it's not just shaving, but shaping that tail to look just right. Not sure how to explain it....but again, I love the naked tail look.
> Racer looks great!!!


This is the tail poof at the end of Sept. It was a little bit longer than this before I shaved it.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

So far, I haven't seen Racer in a cut that looks bad on him. Good luck with the ear. I am currently disguising Wilson's partially shaved leg. I should just be brave and shear it down, but then, his scrawny puppy pipe stems would be exposed for all the world to see! If I hold out for a few months he will have a bit more muscle on his legs and not look so "nakey".


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

spindledreams said:


> Be sure and check that he doesn't have a large ear plug again.


Duh, I hadn't thought of that. I've checked with a small flashlight. Minimal debris & very slight hair but I did give them a good rinse around 3 days ago. You aren't supposed to clean with the zymox drops so I waited a couple of days before starting treatment. There was some brownish gunk upon cleaning that ear but nothing like the really nasty stuff from the full blown infection last year. Both ears look good down to the bend. I don't pluck often & only what comes out easily. I do keep the openings trimmed & the underside of the ear leather shaved as a regular practice. Actually he's had tasseled ears for close to a year.

I'm not going after that little bit of hair until I'm 100% certain there is no further infection. I'll continue drops 5 more days & clean again a couple of days after that. Everyone keep your fingers & paws crossed please.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Racer looks fabulous. I love his TK!! I hope his ears heal soon.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Charmed said:


> So far, I haven't seen Racer in a cut that looks bad on him. Good luck with the ear. I am currently disguising Wilson's partially shaved leg. I should just be brave and shear it down, but then, his scrawny puppy pipe stems would be exposed for all the world to see! If I hold out for a few months he will have a bit more muscle on his legs and not look so "nakey".


Racer got his first HCC after the plug removal last year. I figured why not since one leg was partially shaved


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

What an outstanding looking boy you have there!!!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Handsome boy. but I'd rather be hit in the face with a feather duster than a whip! LOL.
Eric


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Eric that's very funny'


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow !!! I think he looks so handsome!!!!!!!! The previous haircut was super cool too!!! He looks fantastic both ways! 

But the new look is very elegant sophisticated and manly too!! 

Ps. i just bought a 2pack zymox ear cleanser (the one without the hydrocortisone) because steroids are not good for ya... So I'm going use the cleanser often and hopefully it will work and I'd only use the other one in case it gets to be an infection. But hopefully the zymox ear cleanser will prevent it 
Lou has ears problems often, Apollo is cured I think , finally!!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Good news!I cleaned Racer's ears today & there is no further sign of infection. I love Zymox!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am very glad to hear that!!


----------

